# Business help in China



## johndoe1957 (Apr 4, 2006)

I am new at this and I'd ask someone to help me with advice. I applied as recruiter manager at JobQueen, they promise to pay $87,000.00/year. I would like to know if they are for real and if they are how can I get quality sales reps in China. I didn't list the domain because promoting something is forbiden in most forums. So if you want to help me out please contact me direct at my email:
[email protected]


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

SPAMMER


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

I went to Job Queen and asked for a job and they thought I meant a blow job, so LOOK OUT.


----------

